# Anyone need an equipment operator??



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

I know this does not apply to snow removal but im hoping something will come about of it.
Im 26 years old, i have a strong 2 years operating misc. machinery such as 6-way finish dozer, front end loader, bobcat, track hoe, mini excavator, straight box dump truck (no cdl but i can get one) My experience isnt on paper considering i was working for cash for a friends grampa who owns budron excavating. not to mention winters of plowing experience. I pick up on things quickly, im easy to get along with and i admit when im wrong. i dont have a problem getting to the jobsite early and i know how to maintain the equipment as well as minor repairs, fill out paper work and manage others. I live in Antioch il and im willing to work in Lake, mchenry, kane,dupage,cook counties in IL and Kenosha, walworth, racine, milwaukee and waukesha counties in WI.Thumbs Up


----------



## AJ 502 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey ERW. Good luck with the search. All of the operators I know are not working. 
2 that have been working moving black dirt off of I-80 just finished up a couple of weeks ago

If you don't mind traveling with paid hotels, food and per-diem. You might want to try following wind farms doing work as an electrician on sub-stations. 
They always need operators! Google sub-station electrician jobs and just start looking. Pay is on around 22-26 in the beginning, but all expenses are paid. They usually work 50-60 hours a week. You can just bank the money or send it to the wife if you are married.
You will become certified while making money until Illinois work comes back around.
Southwest out of Colorado is the only 1 that comes to mind or just do a search for Electrical Sub-Station Contractors.

Or if want to stay locally and have free time. Now is the best time to sign-up for an apprenticeship. 
http://www.asiplocal150.org/Forms/Page.aspx?P=Home
Lately it looks like only asphalt operators had an awesone year on the Tolls.
Anyway Good Luck. AJ.


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

im looking for a non union job im not a fan of the union because im not in it lol


----------



## AJ 502 (Dec 31, 2010)

The only reason i'm a fan is payup!!!
Research the apprenticeship good chance you can get in. If you go through that you wont need a sponsor. Just have to pay your sign-up membership fee and yearly dues.
When the work comes back around you will be ready to go.

Anyway good luck with your search.


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

lol yea right..im way ahead of ya there im on the waiting list..i have recomendation letters from people that own companies and other operators


----------

